# Bann On Moroccan Ladies



## xavier2223 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello guys,

I recently came to know about the ban that Saudi Government imposed on moroccan ladies for a certain age from entering the Kingdom. If a person wife is from morocco can she get visa? the ban on visa is limited to mecca and madina only or the entire Kingdom?


----------

